# 10 speed cassette-spacers needed?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Shimano needs spacer under the largest cog (25T)I think. Does SRAM need any?


----------



## otiebob (Jun 25, 2002)

Depends on the wheel. If its a Mavic hub (like say a Ksyrium) it will require a spacer under the largest cog of the cassette regardless whether its a SRAM or Shimano cassette. I've found that most wheels do not require an extra spacer with SRAM while some do and some don't with Shimano (since its ever so slightly more narrow). Hope this helps.


----------

